# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  بيان سبب الخذلان

## أحمد عبد الحميد مهدي

*بيان سبب الخذلان
منتديات جامعة المدينة العالمية
*

 *فصل:* *في بيان سبب الخذلان*
*سبب   الخذلان عدم صلاحية المحل وأهليته وقبوله للنعمة بحيث لو وافته النعم لقال   هذا لي وإنما أوتيته لأني أهله ومستحقه كما قال تعالى:{ قَالَ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عِنْدِي } القصص 78. أي على علم علمه الله عندي أستحق به ذلك وأستوجبه وأستأهله قال الفراء     أي على فضل عندي إني كنت أهله ومستحقا له إذ أعطيته وقال مقاتل يقول  على    خير علمه الله عندي. وذكر عبد الله بن الحارث بن نوفل سليمان بن  داود  فيما   أوتي من الملك ثم قرأ قوله تعالى:{ هَذَا مِنْ فَضْلِ رَبِّي لِيَبْلُوَنِي أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ أَكْفُرُ } النمل 40, ولم يقل هذا من كرامتي ثم ذكر قارون وقوله:{ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عِنْدِي }القصص     78, يعني أن سليمان رأى ما أوتيته من فضل الله عليه ومنته وأنه ابتلى  به    شكره وقارون رأى ذلك من نفسه واستحقاقه وكذلك قوله سبحانه:{ وَلَئِنْ أَذَقْنَاهُ رَحْمَةً مِنَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ ضَرَّاءَ مَسَّتْهُ لَيَقُولَنَّ هَذَا لِي }     فصلت 50, أي أنا أهله وحقيق به فاختصاصي به كاختصاص المالك   بملكه.والمؤمن   يري ذلك ملكا لربه وفضلا منه منّ به على عبده من غير   استحقاق منه بل صدقة   تصدق بها على عبده وله أن لا يتصدق بها فلو منعه   إياها لم يكن قد منعه  شيئا  هو له يستحقه عليه فإذا لم يشهد ذلك رأي فيه   أهلا ومستحقا فأعجبته  نفسه  وطغت بالنعمة وعلت بها واستطالت على غيرها   فكان حظها منها الفرح  والفخر كما  قال تعالى:{   وَلَئِنْ أَذَقْنَا  الْأِنْسَانَ  مِنَّارَحْمَةً ثُمَّ نَزَعْنَاهَا   مِنْهُ إِنَّهُ لَيَؤُوسٌ  كَفُورٌ  وَلَئِنْ أَذَقْنَاهُ نَعْمَاءَ بَعْدَ   ضَرَّاءَ مَسَّتْهُ  لَيَقُولَنَّ  ذَهَبَ السَّيِّئَاتُ عَنِّي إِنَّهُ   لَفَرِحٌ فَخُورٌ }  هود  9-10. فذمه باليأس والكفر عند   الامتحان بالبلاء وبالفرج والفخر عند   الابتلاء بالنعماء واستبدل بحمد   الله وشكره والثناء عليه إذا كشف عنه   البلاء قوله:{ ذَهَبَ السَّيِّئَاتُ عَنِّي }     ولو أنه قال أذهب الله السيئات عني برحمته ومنه لما ذم على ذلك بل كان     محمودا عليه ولكنه غفل عن المنعم بكشفها ونسب الذهاب إليها وفرح     وافتخر.فإذا علم الله سبحانه هذا من قلب عبد فذلك من أعظم أسباب خذلانه     وتخليه عنه فإن محله لا تناسبه النعمة المطلقة التامة كما قال تعالى:{     إِنَّ شَرَّ الدَّوَابِّ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الصُّمُّ الْبُكْمُ الَّذِينَ   لا   يَعْقِلُونَ وَلَوْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ فِيهِمْ خَيْراً لَأسْمَعَهُمْ   وَلَوْ   أَسْمَعَهُمْ لَتَوَلَّوْا وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ } الأنفال    22-23,  فاخبر سبحانه أن محلهم غير قابل لنعمته ومع عدم القبول ففيهم   مانع  آخر  يمنع وصولها إليهم وهو توليهم وإعراضهم إذا عرفوها وتحققوها.ومما     ين*** أن يعلم أن أسباب الخذلان من بقاء النفس على ما خلقت عليه في   الأصل   وإهمالها وتخليتها فأسباب الخذلان منها وفيها وأسباب التوفيق من   جعل الله   سبحانه لها قابلة للنعمة فأسباب التوفيق منه ومن فضله وهو   الخالق لهذه  وهذه  كما خلق أجزاء الأرض هذه قابلة للنبات وهذه غير قابلة   له وخلق الشجر  هذه  تقبل الثمرة وهذه لا تقبلها وخلق النحلة قابلة لأن   يخرج من بطونها  شراب  مختلف ألوانه والزنبور غير قابل لذلك وخلق الأرواح   الطيبة قابلة  لذكره  وشكره وحجته وإجلاله وتعظيمه وتوحيده ونصيحة عباده   وخلق الأرواح  الخبيثة  غير قابلة لذلك بل لضده وهو الحكيم العليم.*
*- [من كتاب الفوائد للإمام ابن قيم الجوزية صفحة 205 - 207]*
 *كتاب الفوائد بمكتبة الرقمية بجامعة المدينة العالمية*

----------


## هويدامحمد

أسباب الوقوع في الخِذْلَان
للوقوع في الخِذْلَان أسباب كثيرة منها:
1- البعد عن خِلَال الإيمان.
2- الاستعانة بغير الله.
3- طاعة الكافرين والمنافقين: قال تعالى: وَلا تُطِعِ الْكَافِرِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ وَدَعْ أَذَاهُمْ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلاً[الأحزاب: 48].
4- مفارقة الإخوان: قال الماورديُّ: (قالت الحكماء: مَن لم يرغب بثلاث بُلِيَ بستٍّ: مَن لم يرغب في الإخوان بُلِيَ بالعداوة والخِذْلَان ..) .
5- الركون إلى الظَّالمين: وَلاَ تَرْكَنُواْ إِلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ فَتَمَسَّكُمُ النَّارُ وَمَا لَكُم مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاء ثُمَّ لاَ تُنصَرُونَ [هود: 113].
6- التَّكالب على الدُّنيا وكراهية الموت، والإغراق في اللَّهو وطلب الرَّاحة.
7- العُجْبُ: فالعُجْبُ طريقٌ إلى خِذْلَان المرء، بحيث يَكِل الله العبد إلى نفسه فلا ينصره، وقد قال -جلَّ وعلا-: لَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللّهُ فِي مَوَاطِنَ كَثِيرَةٍ وَيَوْمَ حُنَيْنٍ إِذْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ كَثْرَتُكُمْ فَلَمْ تُغْنِ عَنكُمْ شَيْئًا وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الأَرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ ثُمَّ وَلَّيْتُم مُّدْبِرِينَ [التوبة: 25]  .
8- الجبن وسوء الرَّأي: قال ابن القيِّم: (وصحَّة الرَّأي لقاح الشَّجَاعَة، فإذا اجتمعا كان النَّصر والظَّفر، وإن قعدا فالخِذْلَان والخيبة)  .
9- عدم الرِّضا بالقضاء والقدر: قال الماورديُّ: (معاند القَدَر مَخْذُولٌ)  .
10- ضعف رابطة الإيمان.
11- قطع الأرحام: قال الماورديُّ: (تعاطف الأرحام، وحميَّة القرابة يبعثان على التَّناصر والألفة، ويمنعان من التَّخاذل والفُرْقة)  .
12- التَّعلُّق بغير الله: قال ابن القيِّم: (فأعظم النَّاس خِذْلَانًا مَن تعلَّق بغير الله، فإنَّ ما فاته مِن مصالحه وسعادته وفلاحه أعظم ممَّا حصل له ممَّن تعلَّق به، وهو معرَّضٌ للزَّوال والفوات. ومثل المتعلِّق بغير الله، كمثل المستظلِّ مِن الحرِّ والبرد ببيت العنكبوت، وأوهن البيوت)  .
13- القرب مِن السِّفْلَة واطِّراح ذوي الأحساب والمروءات: قال الأبشيهيُّ: (مَن قرَّب السِّفْلَة واطَّرح ذوي الأحساب والمروءات استحقَّ الخِذْلَان) ​ .
14- الافتراق والاختلاف في الدِّين، قال تعالى: وَلاَ تَنَازَعُواْ فَتَفْشَلُواْ وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ[الأنفال: 46].

----------


## البطليوسي

> أسباب الوقوع في الخِذْلَان
> للوقوع في الخِذْلَان أسباب كثيرة منها:
> 1- البعد عن خِلَال الإيمان.
> 2- الاستعانة بغير الله.


قال تعالى:  {لاَّ تَجْعَل مَعَ اللّهِ إِلَـهاً آخَرَ فَتَقْعُدَ مَذْمُوماً مَّخْذُولاً }الإسراء22

----------

